# gnutls support for i386-wine



## amiramix (Mar 8, 2016)

I am getting this error when trying to install some Windows application with wine:


```
err:secur32:SECUR32_initSchannelSP TLS library not found, SSL connections will fail
```

According to the thread on WineHQ forum this may be because gnutls is either not installed or not used by wine.

I installed wine using the emulators/playonbsd package and noticed on 64-bit FreeBSD (which I am using) it installs the i386-wine-devel package instead of wine:


```
.if ${ARCH} == amd64
RUN_DEPENDS+=  wine:${PORTSDIR}/emulators/i386-wine-devel
.else
RUN_DEPENDS+=  wine:${PORTSDIR}/emulators/wine
.endif
```

This somehow makes sense, however there is no option to compile i386-wine with GNUTLS and such option can be selected when compiling wine. Does it mean that wine with GNUTLS isn't supported on 64-bit FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2016)

Wine was broken for a long time on 64 bit. That's why the i386 version exists. As far as I know emulators/wine should now work on 64 bit. But the emulators/playonbsd port has a hard-coded dependency on i386-wine-devel.


----------



## amiramix (Mar 9, 2016)

Well, emulators/playonbsd works great on my 64-bit FreeBSD. I can run Steam client, Beyond Compare, Sublime Edit and so on. I am not saying that there is a problem with running wine. I am asking specifically about the support for GnuTLS. I noticed this error when I tried to install .NET framework.


----------

